# Hilfe: Bei Ebay gehackt?



## TimoNRW (1 Januar 2006)

So eben bekam ich 2 Mails ich hätte einen Laptop gekauft.

Habe sofort das Passwort geändnert meines Accounts.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8745546374&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:DE:31


Hab Antivir laufen lassen hab einige Trojaner draufgehabt.

Der Typ kommt aus China Währung hab ich noch nie von gehört, was soll ich jetzt machen?


----------



## TimoNRW (1 Januar 2006)

Das ganze sogar noch in einer 2.Aukton:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8745546374&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:DE:31

Angaben zum Verkäufer
Name:  ??? 
Adresse:  ??????(100055) 

Verkäufer: werdfert88 ([email protected])


----------



## TimoNRW (1 Januar 2006)

Jetzt 3 Laptops und 1 IPOD aus China

verdammte scheisse


----------



## Der Jurist (1 Januar 2006)

TimoNRW schrieb:
			
		

> So eben bekam ich 2 Mails ich hätte einen Laptop gekauft.
> Habe sofort das Passwort geändnert meines Accounts.
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8745546374&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:DE:31
> Hab Antivir laufen lassen hab einige Trojaner draufgehabt.
> Der Typ kommt aus China Währung hab ich noch nie von gehört, was soll ich jetzt machen?


Ebay verständigen. Strafanzeige stellen.
https://service.polizei.nrw.de/egovernment/service/service.html


----------



## TimoNRW (1 Januar 2006)

Es werden immer mehr Sachen über mein Account aus CHina ersteigert....

Wie verstände ich Ebay am schnellsten?


----------



## Der Jurist (1 Januar 2006)

TimoNRW schrieb:
			
		

> Es werden immer mehr Sachen über mein Account aus CHina ersteigert....
> 
> Wie verstände ich Ebay am schnellsten?


Hier findest Du Informationen:
http://pages.ebay.de/sicherheitsportal/sicherheitsteam/

Mail oder Telefonieren

... und nicht vergessen immer alles schön ausdrucken und gut aufbewahren zum Beweis.


----------



## TimoNRW (1 Januar 2006)

hab angerufern die wollen sich melden und zurückrufen und das prüfen

hoffentlich nimmt das gleich ein ende

ebay pass
mail pass 

schon geändert


----------



## TimoNRW (1 Januar 2006)

stolze 11 auktionen

gerdfvsd (8)

xfghdfh (8)

fvgergdsf (8)

dfhdfghsg (9)

usw

solche mitgliedsnamen sind das wovon ich gekauft habe


----------



## TimoNRW (1 Januar 2006)

Hallo werderultra (xxxxx),

Unsere Recherchen haben ergeben, dass auf Ihr Mitgliedskonto offensichtlich ohne Ihre Einwilligung zugegriffen wurde. Um Ihr Konto vor weiteren unberechtigten Zugriffen zu schuetzen, wurden bestimmte Funktionen voruebergehend eingeschraenkt. D. h. der E-Mail-Versand über die Funktionen "Frage an den Verkäufer" oder "Mit Mitglied Kontakt aufnehmen" und das Einstellen von Artikeln sowie das Bieten auf Artikel ist zur Zeit nicht moeglich. Moeglicherweise wurde von unbefugter Seite auch die E-Mail-Adresse Ihres Mitgliedskontos geaendert, weshalb wir Sie nicht per E-Mail über diese unberechtigten Aktivitaeten informiert haben. Diese Schritte wurden von uns zum Schutz Ihres eBay-Mitgliedskontos eingeleitet.

Falls Ihr Konto für unberechtigte Aktivitaeten missbraucht wurde, z. B. für das Einstellen von Artikeln oder das Bieten auf Artikel, wurden diese Aktivitaeten gestrichen, bevor Schaden entstehen konnte.  Die Gebuehren, die eventuell dabei angefallen sind, wurden Ihnen wieder gutgeschrieben. 

Um Ihr Konto wieder uneingeschraenkt nutzen zu koennen, gehen Sie bitte wie folgt vor:

1. Aendern Sie das Passwort Ihres E-Mail-Kontos, um zu gewaehrleisten, dass es sicher und nicht für Dritte zugaenglich ist.

2. Rufen Sie anschliessend die Seite zum Einloggen bei eBay auf, klicken Sie auf den Link "Passwort vergessen" und aendern Sie dann das Passwort gemaeß den Anweisungen. Im weiteren Verlauf werden Sie auch nach der Antwort auf Ihre Passwort-Hinweisfrage gefragt. Diese koennen Sie derzeit nicht beantworten, da sie von eBay deaktiviert wurde. Bitte beantworten Sie stattdessen eine oder mehrere der anderen Fragen nach Ihren Mitgliedsdaten.

3. Sobald Sie die erforderlichen Schritte zum Schutz Ihres E-Mail-Kontos und Erstellen eines neuen eBay-Kennworts unternommen haben, wenden Sie sich bitte an uns, indem Sie auf diese E-Mail antworten. 

Wir werden uns per E-Mail mit Ihnen in Verbindung setzen, sobald wir Ihre Antwortnachricht erhalten haben.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Kundenservice (eBay-Sicherheit)
eBay Inc.


----------



## Captain Picard (1 Januar 2006)

> 1. Aendern Sie das Passwort Ihres E-Mail-Kontos, um zu gewaehrleisten,
> dass es sicher und nicht für Dritte zugaenglich ist.


Unbedingt ein sicheres Passwort wählen, am besten eine Mixtur aus  Buchstaben, Zahlen und Sonderzeichen

Namen oder normale Wörter sind extrem leicht auszuspähen 

cp


----------



## TimoNRW (1 Januar 2006)

Das hab ich jetzt auch gelernt....

schade das diese Leute im Ausland sitzen.......deren Bewertungen sind jedenfalls auf englisch.


----------



## Reducal (1 Januar 2006)

TimoNRW schrieb:
			
		

> werderultra


Dein Mitgliedskonto ist wieder in den Ausgangszustand zurück versetzt worden. Mehr kann man da eigentlich nicht tun. Ebay verfügt zwar auch über die IP-Adressen von der Änderung Deines Passwortes und den Auktionen, doch die düften wohl weder tatsächlich nach China noch zu dem eigentlichen Täter führen, so meine bisherigen Erfahrungen.
Was man bräuchte wären Kontoverbindungen, die direkt von Käufern genutzt werden doch leider kommt zumeist Western Union zum Einsatz. Hat da jemand schon mal brauchbare Erfahrungen in so einer Sache gemacht?


----------



## TimoNRW (1 Januar 2006)

mein passwurde wurde nicht geändert zum glück

denn dann hätte ja eine nachricht bekommen an mein account

die hatten zugriff auf mein gmx account weshalb eine passwort änderung bei ebay nichts brachte

der gesamte rechner hab ich mit anvir durchgescannt und jetzt bei der mail oben von ebay geantwortet das alles wieder normal zurückgestellt wird, ich will aber das diese leute gesperrt werden, was kann ich tun?


----------



## Reducal (1 Januar 2006)

TimoNRW schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich will aber das diese leute gesperrt werden, was kann ich tun?


Eine Mitteilung an eBay aber mit der Rücknahme der Gebote wissen die das ja schon und leiten von sich aus alles notwendige ein.


----------



## TimoNRW (1 Januar 2006)

im ebay sicherheitsforum wird das ganze auch ausführlich diskutiert

ist echt unglaub wieviele hacks es aus china kommt und die sind offensichtlich machtlos


----------



## Reducal (1 Januar 2006)

TimoNRW schrieb:
			
		

> ...echt unglaub wieviele hacks es aus china kommt...


Das ist ähnlich dem Bank-Phishing, doch ob das wirklich aus China kommt, daran habe ich erhebliche Zweifel.

Man nehme z. B. die AOL-IP einiger Akteure. Diese läuft bei deutschen eBay-Auktionen nicht zu AOL Deutschland sondern nach USA. Die Verfolgung dorthin ist nahezu unmöglich, zumal die Nutzung des US-Accounts über einen Proxy oder _IP Adress Masking_ läuft. Die Halunken brauchen aber gar nicht überm Teich zu sitzen sondern laden sich in D lediglich die amerikanische Zugangssoftware von AOL.com runter und schon ....

____________________________________________
Nachdem das Protokollieren von IP-Adressen außerhalb von Zahlungszwecken ohnehin sehr umstritten und rechtlich fragwürdig ist, ist diese Meinung hier von mir kein Aufruf zu Straftaten oder deren Verschleierung sondern lediglich eine Darstellung dessen, was geht.


----------



## Reducal (18 Januar 2006)

Auf eBay wird es jetzt immer abenteuerlicher, wie auch letzte Woche ein Beitrag auf Spiegel-TV zeigte.

Nutzer ersteigern einen besonders günstigen Artikel. In der Artikelbeschriebung ist (unerlaubter Weise) ein Link zum Portal des Anbieters angegeben. Folgt der Nutzer diesem Link erhält er eine gefälschte Loginsite für eBay und gibt dort seinen Mitgfliedsnamen und das Passwort ein. Was er nicht ahnt, ist die Tatasache, dass diese Seite in betrügerischer Absicht dazwischen geschaltet wurde. Die Daten werden gephisht und der/die Täter ändern das Passwort den Nutzers in seinem Account und stellen dort ihre vermeintlichen Artikel ein, auf die dann ebenfalls wieder wie blöd geboten wird, weil sie so günstig sind. Ein Schneeballsystem mit hohem Gewinn für den/die Täter. Es geht nur um die Überweisung - Waren erhalten die Kunden nie!

Gerüchten zur Folge wird z. B. aus Polen agiert. Man nutzt Hotspots oder offene WLAN-Verbindungen aus Hotels im ganzen Land. Dazu kommen Kontoverbindungen an der deutsch/polnischen Grenze - auf die der/die Täter zügigen Zugriff auf die Zahlungseingänge haben.


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hilfe: Bei Ebay gehackt?*

Mein Account wurde im letzten Jahr gehackt und eine Digicam soll ich verkauft haben!

Irgendwo in die Schweiz oder Österreich, das Angebot war auf Englisch und der Betrüger hat wohl dem Käufer eine Kontoverbindung im Ausland gegeben auf das er überweisen sollte!


Alles klappt und ich bekomme bitterböse Mails von einem betrogenen Kunden, und nun habe ich einen Termin zur Zeugenaussage bei der Polizei!

Klasse ich habe wahre Existenzängste, wenn ich nicht nachweisen kann das ich das nicht war verknacken die mich wegen Betruges!!

Was passiert nun? Was kann ich tun, bin total panisch!!!


----------



## webwatcher (23 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hilfe: Bei Ebay gehackt?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Was kann ich tun,


Zu einem Fachanwalt gehen. persönliche Rechtsberatung ist verboten


----------



## johinos (24 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hilfe: Bei Ebay gehackt?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> und nun habe ich einen Termin zur Zeugenaussage bei der Polizei!


Na also, dann wird das doch geklärt! Was Besseres kannst Du garnicht machen: Hingehen und alles erzählen!


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hilfe: Bei Ebay gehackt?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Klasse ich habe wahre Existenzängste, wenn ich nicht nachweisen kann das ich das nicht war verknacken die mich wegen Betruges!!
> Was passiert nun? Was kann ich tun, bin total panisch!!!



kein Grund zur Panik....Du bist als Zeuge geladen, nicht als Angeklagter...


----------



## Debo (30 Januar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe: Bei Ebay gehackt?*

Hallo,
ich weiß nicht warum ihr so Angst habt und mit Panik reagiert. Ich schreibe von eigene Erfahrung.
Ruhe Bewahren, auf ebay geht nicht so einfach wie die Hacker sich vorstellen. Wenn ich was kaufe muss ich erst zahle, ohne geld bekomme ich keine ware.
Wenn ich was Verkaufe muss ich das Geld bekommen habe, Geld auf Fremd Konto ist ein leichte Beweis für polizei.
Also so einfach ist nicht, sogar wenn man den Gehirn einschaltet kann man die Hacker auf die Strecke bringen.


----------



## blowfish (31 Januar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe: Bei Ebay gehackt?*



Debo schrieb:


> ...Geld auf Fremd Konto ist ein leichte Beweis für polizei.



Wenn es da nicht die Finanzagenten (Mulis) gäbe die Geld, welches auf ihr Konto überwiesen wurde per WU an irgend jemand im Ausland überweisen würden.


----------

